# Monthly fees associcated with Genie?



## DrZ (Nov 13, 2006)

I currently have 2 HD-DVRs and would like to get a new Genie AND keep the 2 HD-DRVs for use in the bedroom. Asside from a $3.00 muli-room viewing fee will I incur any other MONTHLY fees for this service?


----------



## axcross7 (Apr 24, 2013)

DrZ said:


> I currently have 2 HD-DVRs and would like to get a new Genie AND keep the 2 HD-DRVs for use in the bedroom. Asside from a $3.00 muli-room viewing fee will I incur any other MONTHLY fees for this service?


3.00 a month for whole home. 10 a month for HD access. 10 a month for dvr service. 6 a month for each additional reciever. New pricing for new customers is just 25.00 a month altogether.


----------



## Beerstalker (Feb 9, 2009)

He already has two HD-DVRs, so he is already paying the $10 HD Access, and $10 DVR fees.

His bill will go up by $9/month total, $3/month for Whole Home DVR and $6/month for an additional receiver mirror fee.


----------



## DrZ (Nov 13, 2006)

Thanks. I know it was going up, the question is how high?


----------



## Volatility (May 22, 2010)

Since you want to keep the 2 HD-DRVs for use in the bedroom, the Genie would add 6.00 a month for the additional reciever cost and 3.00 a month for whole home. So 9.00 total increase.



DrZ said:


> Thanks. I know it was going up, the question is how high?


 9 buckaroos


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

Dont you already have WHDVR? Newer accounts are activated with WHDVR "as default" If this is the case, then the increase would only be $6.00 for the Additional receiver.


----------



## DrZ (Nov 13, 2006)

Whole home wansn't around when I had my system put in. I played around with it in the Beta phase but didn't jump on board when they started charging for it. Now it seems like something I'd like to have (along with the extra tuners provided by the genie) so I'm thinking of signing up. I assume if you get rid of the HD-DVR's you still have to pay some sort of fee for those little mini-client things?


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

Yes, Genie clients are the same as far as the fee is concerned. $6.00 a month. Even you have an RVU TV the same fee applies!


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

DrZ said:


> Whole home wansn't around when I had my system put in. I played around with it in the Beta phase but didn't jump on board when they started charging for it. Now it seems like something I'd like to have (along with the extra tuners provided by the genie) so I'm thinking of signing up. I assume if you get rid of the HD-DVR's you still have to pay some sort of fee for those little mini-client things?


Swapping the HD DVRs for clients (C31 or otherwise) doesn't save you any money whatsoever. Depending on your account status, you may have to pay a one-time lease entry fee for the clients. The full cost of any TV that supports RVU is obviously on you.


----------



## slice1900 (Feb 14, 2013)

My parents are thinking about getting Directv to save some money over the cable TV they've had for decades. I was going through the web site to find out information for them since I don't really know much about the residential side, and asked the CSR some questions via chat. It looks like the only savings you get from a client over a receiver is that the current free Genie upgrade offer gives you up to 4 clients for free, but you would have to pay a $99 fee up front for a receiver. Since it is the same $6/month either way, I'd prefer they get a receiver because I see no advantages and only disadvantages to having a client, but it wouldn't be worth that $100 up front fee to them when it would go on the TV in the kitchen they don't use very often. Come to think of it they might not even want to connect it at all if it costs $6/month to hook up an old 13" CRT 

I'm curious about the $25 advanced receiver/HD/whole home fee. I assume you need whole home if you have any clients, correct? What if instead of one client you had one receiver, could you dispense with whole home to save a few bucks if you don't care about the ability to watch recordings done on the Genie via the receiver? Or will any new install that includes a Genie incur a $25/month fee no matter what, even if you call in and have them disable MRV? Also, will they get a CCK as part of this install? Pretty sure my parents won't need it, they aren't going to order any on demand programming or use the apps (well, maybe weather) If they were able to get a HR44 which can connect wirelessly to their router, there would seem to be no point to having a CCK.

Does anyone know exactly what this "DOUBLE SAVINGS EVENT" loudly advertised on the home page is in relation to their normal pricing? Is this a major deal for Directv, or if they miss the boat and order a month from now would it not be a big deal? I want to give them the best chance of getting the HR44, which I understand will go into wide release sometime next month. I asked about ordering now but installing later and was told once you order you can login to the site and change your install to a later date. Has anyone done that to 'delay' their install for some reason? I wonder if delaying the install that way would even help. Hopefully they wouldn't drop ship a HR34 to the installer now for him to sit on until install time? Any installers know how that might work? I know it isn't possible to guarantee a HR44, but I'd like to give them their best shot at it.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

The $25 is a Advanced receiver fee, it comes with the Genie and no way to get around that. The CCK is part of the free install but if you get an HR44 it has built in WiFI so no need for a wired CCK, although in my books is much preferred. DirecTV does not drop ship yoru receiver to the installers, but rather the techs gets the equipment from the warehouse. whatever is available is what you get.


----------



## slice1900 (Feb 14, 2013)

OK, I was under the impression the receiver was shipped out to the installers. Part of the current deal is waiving the $20 shipping and handling fee, I asked about that and was told that normally they charge that to ship the receivers and dish to the installer. I guess the $20 S/H fee is basically a money grab so they can look good for 'waiving' it.

So if my parents delay the install, I guess they just have to hope that the installer doesn't have any HR34s left in inventory by the time the install happens.

A wired CCK isn't an option unless coax is run all the way to the other side of the house just to connect to their router. Not worth it since like I said they'll never be doing any on demand. They probably wouldn't notice or care whether their Genie is on the internet, so I'm sure using its built in wireless will be fine. The only reason they even got wireless was because their AT&T service sucks there and I wanted my iPhone to have internet when I'm visiting


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

While the receivers are not shipped to the installers, they are in fact shipped to a warehouse, where the installers pick them up. It has always been MY believe, that the S&H fee is more like a way to "secure" the customer incase they want to change their mind (buyers remorse) before the install date.


----------



## goinsleeper (May 23, 2012)

slice1900 said:


> OK, I was under the impression the receiver was shipped out to the installers. Part of the current deal is waiving the $20 shipping and handling fee, I asked about that and was told that normally they charge that to ship the receivers and dish to the installer. I guess the $20 S/H fee is basically a money grab so they can look good for 'waiving' it.


A money grab? If D* is spending $1500 on the install then $20 should seem like nothing on the subscribers end. The shipping is to the warehouse to replace the unit that is going to be installed.



peds48 said:


> While the receivers are not shipped to the installers, they are in fact shipped to a warehouse, where the installers pick them up. It has always been MY believe, that the S&H fee is more like a way to "secure" the customer incase they want to change their mind (buyers remorse) before the install date.


I agree, I feel someone willing to pay the $20 will be more inclined to keep their order or just may be more serious from the start. If it was always completely free, there would be alot more orders that are cancelled because the person never really intended on getting the service, just wanted the option.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

goinsleeper said:


> I agree, I feel someone willing to pay the $20 will be more inclined to keep their order or just may be more serious from the start. If it was always completely free, there would be alot more orders that are cancelled because the person never really intended on getting the service, just wanted the option.


Exactly, is not only $20.00, but the fact that DirecTV now has your credit card number, not that it means anything, but the fact you gave it to them, it kind of means that you "are serious" (more) abut the whole "situation"


----------

